# sword breakers?



## wushuguy (Mar 11, 2010)

other than the one listed at cold steel, are there other companies who make historical based chinese stlye sword breakers?

http://www.coldsteel.com/chswbr.html


----------



## Bikewr (Apr 21, 2010)

In one of my books on historical weapons, they list a metallic cudgel of that sort as a "helmet breaker" rather than a "sword breaker".    A potent impact weapon in any case....The Japanese used a iron "bo" for similar purposes.

Another type of "sword breaker" was the "Parrying dagger" used in sword & dagger fencing in the middle ages.  These often had various cuts and cutouts along the blade designed to trap or hopefully break the opponent's sword:


----------

